# nervige Popups



## Anonymous (6 Dezember 2002)

Mein Problem ist, dass schon fast regelmäßig nervige Popups auftauchen, dabei immer mit unterschiedlichem Inhalt, also z.B. nette Sachen wie ich eine Telefonkonferenz über 01805 machen kann oder Links zu versch. Pornoseiten. Was ich dabei seltsam finde ist, dass sich die Popups "Nachrichtendienst" nennen und als (meine) Adresse meine IP Nummer angeben...
Wer weiß was das soll??


----------



## technofreak (6 Dezember 2002)

@Vanessa

schau mal unter dieser Information:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/jo-18.10.02-001/

Gruß
tf


----------



## Anonymous (6 Dezember 2002)

*ahaaa*

Danke mal, ich wusste gar nicht dass es so einen Nachrichtendienst gibt. Ist ja fies!
Ich werd das jetzt erst mal deaktivieren.
Grüßle, Vanessa


----------



## Anonymous (6 Dezember 2002)

*immer noch das gleiche Problem...*

Hallo nochmal!
Ich hab alles genau nach der Anleitung von der Seiten (oben) gemacht, aber die Popups kommen immer noch...
Hat noch jemand eine Idee wo ich das Problem angehen kann? Wäre nett!


----------



## virenscanner (6 Dezember 2002)

@Vanessa

Welches Betriebssystem ist bei Dir im Einsatz?

@Heiko

Wie wäre es mit einer "Verschiebung" dieses Threads?


----------



## Heiko (6 Dezember 2002)

Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl. 

Hast Du meine PN neulich erhalten?


----------



## virenscanner (6 Dezember 2002)

*PN*

@Heiko


> Hast Du meine PN neulich erhalten?


Jein  bzw.  Na  

Siehe Rück-PN


----------



## Heiko (6 Dezember 2002)

Sollte jetzt geklärt sein


----------



## virenscanner (7 Dezember 2002)

@Heiko


> Sollte jetzt geklärt sein


Ist geklärt.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Dezember 2002)

*räusper...*

Ok, nochmal zurück zu meinem Prob  
Ich hab Win xp, und hab bis jetzt erfahren, dass dieser Nachrichtenservice ab Win 2000 aktiviert ist. Hab ihn jetzt auch deaktiviert aber die fenster kommen immer noch.


----------



## virenscanner (8 Dezember 2002)

Hallo Vanessa,

hast Du mal überprüft, ob der Nachrichtendienst wirklich deaktiviert ist?

Eventuell hattest Du ihn nur "gestoppt", aber vergessen, ihn von "automatisch starten" auf "manuell zu starten" umzustellen?


----------



## Weihnachst Sam (10 Dezember 2002)

Sorry wenn ich mich irre gibt es für sowas nicht die Firewall?  :lol:


----------



## Heiko (10 Dezember 2002)

Kommt auf Dein definiertes Schutzziel an.
Evtl: ja.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Dezember 2002)

*Danke!*

Ich hab alles beachtet was ihr mir geraten habt und bis jetzt ist alles ok, ich hoffe das bleibt so 
Danke für die Tips!
Vanessa


----------



## virenscanner (14 Dezember 2002)

@Vanessa

Wieso kamen denn die Nachrichten trotz Deaktivierung des Dienstes???

Ansonsten: 


> ... bis jetzt ist alles ok, ich hoffe das bleibt so


Toi toi toi...


----------

